

How Am I Supposed To Get Experience Without A Job In The First Place? - AdamJBall
http://www.conceptcupboard.com/resource-centre/how-am-i-supposed-to-get-experience-without-a-job-in-the-first-place/

======
sharemywin
I wrote POS program for my uncle and a friend of mine. Look for some non-
profits to build wesbites for. Open source. start your own business.

